# dwc germination



## kasgrow (Mar 1, 2007)

I start my seeds in dwc. I just place the seed in a small net cup with grow rocks. I place a few small rocks around it to barely cover the seed. I fill the bucket with water up to the bottom of the net cups. A couple of drops of superthrive and a good airstone. I have used this method several times with 100% success so far. The seeds usually pop up in a couple of days. By doing this you increase your female ratio by keeping the seed bed moist and humid, according to the cannabis breeder's bible. I start the seeds under 250 watt mh, another female ratio increaser. The water keeps the seed bed cool, another female ratio increaser. 
 Then I add nutrients slowly as needed. It is a very simple method, no need for paper towels or soaking to speed things up. 
 I hope this helps somebody as it has me.


----------



## bejohnst (Mar 3, 2007)

if you only fill it up to the bottom how does it get wet and want to germinate? Will just being near the water cause it to sprout?


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 3, 2007)

The breaking air bubbles in the water creates a spray and humidity that wicks up through the rocks. I was surprised the first time how wet the rocks became. I use hygromite rocks and they really seem to work well. They don't float like hydrotron and are different shapes and sizes like in nature. The rocks even get some green algae on them after a while just like on rockwool cube. After the roots drop down into the water you lower the level and the rock dry out some and the algae dies off.


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 3, 2007)

I just checked some seeds I planted on the 1st and they are cracking open. The nice thing about the rocks is that you can easily pick out a couple of rocks and peek on the seeds. Yes, I get impatient.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 5, 2007)

I have my seeds and i'm ready to germinate.    I only have a 400W HPS.  is that ok for germing and vegging?  I have a six pot DWC but i've never tried to germinate in it????  so i just put the seed inbetween a couple layers of hydroton?  I have 4 6" airstones.  If i used my setup i'd have to only use one air pump and run 2 stones under the pots i'll use.  I'm assuming you leave the lights off til you see the seed sprout?  And then hit it with the HPS???

What i was going to do is setup in a small place under quad cfl setup in rockwool and humidity chamber.  After germination in paper towel technique.  I think i may try both for the hell of it!


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 5, 2007)

The hps will work fine as would cfl. I leave my 250 mh on from the start. I just shade the seed beds a little with my mother plant or move them to the outside of the light main light area. I have never pre soaked the seeds before using this method but it wouldn't hurt. I just put enough rock over the seed to give it darkness. Once my babies pop their heads out I let them have more of the light. My light is about 24 inches above my buckets.


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 5, 2007)

I am trying a test right now soaking for 36 hours and then planting them in soil. On the same day I placed seeds in dwc without soaking at all. The race is on. I have peeked at seeds in both methods and they are both sending down healthy looking tap roots.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd be interested in knowing the results over time.  Maybe you could start a thread keeping track and we'll see which has better odds.

Example:  First try :both have succesfully germinated already so no advantage shown yet.

Next thread:  2nd Germ Test DWC vs Soaking

.....and so on.  i would think over time one would be supeior.  Then all of us DWC guys could eliminate a step if results favor.

Gracias man.....


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 6, 2007)

It looks like the dwc is the winner. 6 for 6 have popped thier heads up. In the soil 3 of 7 have popped up so far. Only the ones in soil were soaked for 36 hours prior to planting. The seeds in dwc are mandala seeds and the ones in soil are nirvanas. So it isn't really an apples for apples comparison. The mandala seeds were fatter to begin with. I will have to test same strains sometime for a fair comparison. Of the 6 mandala seeds there are 2 each of 3 strains. Of the nirvanas there are 3 strains, all indicas.


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm at 24 hrs with 4 seeds soaking and nothin so far  

Nirvana:  2 NL X Shiva and 2 Durban Poison X Skunk #1

I got some WW also but i'm waiting till i get a better veg area for those.


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 7, 2007)

I only had one seed crack open in 36 hours. Today they are all up. 100% germ in soil. Nirvana seeds, aurora indica, maroc x afghan, and master kush. 
 In dwc I started mandala seeds. Kalichiakra, sadu, and white satin. Also 100% germ rate. 

The dwc seems to be about 24 hours faster and more, but I still would need to try like strains in both to be sure.

 I am practicing for some seeds on order.
bog sour bubble
Dj shorts F13



:guitar: :farm: :ccc:


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 7, 2007)

2 with root and 2 cracked, placed in rockwool.  I'm going to transfer to DWC at 2 weeks.

I'm going to be running 2 airpumps and 4 six inch airstones in a larger tub with 6 6" cups cut in.

i have fox farm nutes but so far i just soaked the seeds in tap water, moved to rockwool soaked in distilled water and placed under quad cfl setup. 

Are you suppose to use nutes from the start?


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 7, 2007)

I start to add nutes when the first set of regular leaves grow out or I see yellowing. Then a little at a time.


----------

